

Third Apple Co-Founder, Ronald Wayne, Releases Autobiography - vipivip
http://www.mediabistro.com/unbeige/third-apple-co-founder-ronald-wayne-releases-autobiography_b16483

======
huhtenberg
With all due respect, I can't help but think that the next up will be

    
    
      An adventures of a guy who moved a lawn across the street
      from where Steve Jobs was thinking of starting Apple.
    

To those downvoting - do you not find it odd that a person who says on his
website that founding Apple "was an adventure that occupied only a small part
of his life" [0] still decides to title his autobiography "Adventures of an
Apple Founder"? This is riding coattails in its pure form, so pardon me for
not being terribly excited about the book.

[0] <http://ronaldgwayne.com/bio>

------
jmjerlecki
You can gather all you need to know about Wayne from this article:
<http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_15214122>

It always amazes me how life changing one decision can be. Imagine if he
simply just "stuck around."

~~~
coder1001
Imagine if he simply just "stuck around."

=> Maybe Apple would not be what it is now?

